# Furminator



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I read great reviews about the Furminator Deshedding tool so I decided to buy one. WOW! It truly makes a difference. It's better than anything I've used before. It's a little spendy...about $35-$50, depending on model, but it's well worth it. I bought the medium for using on my labs and it's more than enough.

Here's their site...

http://www.furminator.com/

I got mine off of Ebay. Just search "furminator"

Mandatory Disclaimer :lol: : I have no affiliation w/ Furminator or any other company that would dare let me recommend their products!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

same deal, i love the product and have no affliation whatsoever, but for tick removal buy one of these for $2.50.......at www.otom.com


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Is it as fast as the video shows? And does it remove as much as well??

If so, I might be making a purchase.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

AC,

I didn't watch the video, but it works great. Honestly, my dogs' coats feel better than ever before. It removes A TON of the hair underneath. It's an extremely well-designed product. Their coats even look better.

I think the amount removed depends on how often your dog is brushed now. If you're asking does it remove/do a better job, without a doubt!

I wish I'd invented it!

Mike


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

We combed our 2 labs with a regular dog brush and then went back over them with the furminator, we had fur rolling off the dogs with the furminator. My sister stopped over with her chocolate and combed her with it, fur rolling off her too and she goes to a groomer once a month!! My yard had yellow, black, and brown hair all over it. Money well spent IMO.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I find it hard to believe that it would work better than a regular brush.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I find it hard to believe that it would work better than a regular brush.


I thought that too, but IMO it does sooo much better. I''ve never seen a brush/comb like this one. It works great...


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I have one for my lab, and I let my good friend use it on his Golden. Man does it do the trick. It is by far the best brush that I have ever run though the hounds coat. I was sceptical at first, but after using the product, I won't go back to anything else.

Jim


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I find it hard to believe that it would work better than a regular brush.


Theres no comparing the two. I didnt believe it either until a lady we sold a pup to let us borrow it. I would have never spent that kind of money on a dog brush, but after seeing it work I didnt think twice about it and got one the next day.


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

After hearing all the talk about the Furminator, I purchased the large size this past weekend. I was apprehensive about spending that kind of money on it. I have to admit I was highly impressed by the results.

I first brushed my lab down with the brush I have always used. I brushed him until I was getting very little hair. I then switched to the Furminator & brushed until I got tired. I was amazed to see the amount of hair that was removed. I have brushed him the past couple of days & his coat is really looking nice. For once, money well worth spent. :thumb:


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I was camping a couple weekends ago at Turtle River and a friend let me try the Furminator on my drahthaar. I had been using a shedding blade and the hair still came rolling out like crazy. I had to go to town the following Monday so I stopped by Petco and bought one. Good stuff. Wes


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW is all i can say. this brush is killer. my labs coat is so nice now. She doesnt pant has bad as before either. :beer: thanks for the heads up guys..


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

AWESOME... AWESOME... and AWESOME. We have 3 dogs and worked about 45 minutes on each. Half of my front yard was covered in the 'excess' fur. IMO - this is the best brush ever invented for 'combing' dogs to remove their winter undercoat.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

Just got one for my chessie and it works great!! Also works on my girls cat too.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Had to pick one up as well this weekend, by far the one and only brush I'll need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

DITO DITO DITO....love it love it love it .........I have read about it on the forum ...and then saw the video at Cabelas when I was there ....gimicky..??? maybe .....BUT NO WAY ...this thing is the real deal and its fantastic ....I literally could have been an advertisement with my 11 month old lab ....there was hair everywhere ..and we have been brushing him like mad lately.....again ...expensive for a brush ...YES ....well worth it ..YOU BETCHA ....very happy with this product


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but does brushing a lab help it keep cool in the summer? My dog's got a nice shiny coat, I don't do much brushing though. I'll check out the device.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent tool. Picked one up on E-bay (new) for $16 including shipping.

:beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Guy's, where do they sell them in Minot? I'm thinking of heading down tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nickel,

I went to their site and they didn't list a retailer near Minot...

http://www.furminator.com/resellers/main.cfm
Mike


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Mike,

Thanks, i went to their site earlier, but i didn't have a Minot zip code to use in a search. There's dealers up here in Alberta and Manitoba, but not Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amazing. I brushed and used our deshedding tool on our dogs. Then used the furminator and got 4 times as much off. Their coats are amazing after using the furminator.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that...it should come in handy :beer:


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I got the medium size, it seems plenty big enough to me. Worked great just like you all said.

How often do you want to use it on your dog? Can you use it too much, or do you quit getting hair when the dog is done? I went over Raven quite a few times, and never entirely quit getting hair.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have them in stock and listed on my site at a Great Price if anyone is interested!!

www.mclabstrainingsupplies.com


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Got one yesterday , works GREAT


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Got one too. Wonderful.


----------

